# PowerColor Devil 13 HD 7990 Revealed



## Cristian_25H (Aug 24, 2012)

TUL Corporation, a leading manufacturer of AMD graphic cards, today reveals the 1st and only dual TAHITI XT GPU solution: the PowerColor Devil 13 HD7990. Designed to tackle the demanding HD titles, the Devil 13 HD7990 has default settings at 925 MHz engine clocks and 1375 MHz memory clocks. Furthermore, it's equipped with dual BIOS switch button, boosting up the engine frequencies to 1 GHz, breaking out the limitation of extremely gaming performance.

*Solidly-Built Design*
The Devil 13 HD7990 is built with high efficiency thermal solution and solid components onboard. With trio fans and 10pcs U-shape heat pipes, maximizing the heat dissipated ability to cool down the Devil 13 board. Also, it includes 12+2+2 phases, digital PWM, super cap, UHB and PowerIRstage-all these platinum power kit enhances stability and reliability voltage for GPU with minimum conduction losses and lower temperatures at load, delivering the steadiest and most secure power to boost for performance.



 





*Devil13 Deluxe Pack*
The Devil 13 HD7990 includes industry leading brand, Wiha Tool Kit; with Wiha multiple reversible blades set, gamers can easily utilize different blades to fix every machine. Also, it packs with PowerColor PowerJack, the professional graphics card supporter which provides the powerful force to support the weight of the card from the back, avoiding card bending in the case.





*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## Lionheart (Aug 24, 2012)

Wow what a f..king MONSTER! Really liking the colour scheme and design, wouldn't mind one but at 1080p no friggin point but who cares, it's a want . Whats Devil 13 mean??


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 24, 2012)

waiting for the review.......I know you have it


----------



## Clubber_Lang (Aug 24, 2012)

DANG!!.....that thing is a beast!! Can't wait to see some reviews.


----------



## Scatler (Aug 24, 2012)

Mein got this card i huge. I hope the performance is on par.


----------



## INSTG8R (Aug 24, 2012)

Well at least someone has stepped up to the plate and made a dual Tahiti. Now of course this being their "Devils 13" Card this their equivalent of say Sapphires "Toxic" line so this things not gonna be cheap at all. Waits patiently to see the price on this beast.

The last Devils 13 was a 6970 and had almost a $200 premium over a regular 6970. Any bets on the price? A GTX 690 is a $1000 so Powercolor would be smart to undercut that...


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 24, 2012)

AthlonX2 said:


> waiting for the review.......I know you have it



not yet, but on its way


----------



## chinmi (Aug 24, 2012)

925/1375 ?? wow nice one... so this is gonna be like 2x 7970 then.... (not like the 6990 which is 2x 6950)...

if the 7990 is cheaper then 2x 7970, then it's time to upgrade my 6990 
1080p + 7990 ftw


----------



## mtosev (Aug 24, 2012)

price? i'm betting its over 600euros


----------



## hardcore_gamer (Aug 24, 2012)

I've been using a GTX 670 SLI setup for a couple of months now and I have to say that dual GPU cards like this are overkill for a single monitor setup. I bought three 1080p monitors for a 3d surround setup. It is not as good as a single high resolution monitor because of the bezels and the elongated  overall aspect ratio. If 4K or 8K monitors become mainstream, it'll be a huge boost for PC gaming. Right now good 4K monitors like this one are as expensive as  mid-range cars.


----------



## Frick (Aug 24, 2012)

hardcore_gamer said:


> I've been using a GTX 670 SLI setup for a couple of months now and I have to say that dual GPU cards like this are overkill for a single monitor setup. I bought three 1080p monitors for a 3d surround setup. It is not as good as a single high resolution monitor because of the bezels and the elongated  overall aspect ratio. If 4K or 8K monitors become mainstream, it'll be a huge boost for PC gaming. Right now good 4K monitors like this one are as expensive as  mid-range cars.



I'd be happy with 2560x1440.


----------



## hardcore_gamer (Aug 24, 2012)

Frick said:


> I'd be happy with 2560x1440.



Even the 15" macbook pro has a  better resolution at 2880 x 1800 . We PC gamers need something better than that.


----------



## HammerON (Aug 24, 2012)

Took long enough for somone to come out with a dual Tahitit XT GPU
Nice looking card though. Will look forward to Wiz's review



hardcore_gamer said:


> Even the 15" macbook pro has a  better resolution at 2880 x 1800 . We PC gamers need something better than that.



Have you ever played at 2560 x 1600? It is pretty sweet!


----------



## TheDeeGee (Aug 24, 2012)

I see they changed the Fans from 3 x 80MM to 2x 92MM and 1x 80MM.

Other than that, poor PCI-E Slot


----------



## hardcore_gamer (Aug 24, 2012)

HammerON said:


> Have you ever played at 2560 x 1600? It is pretty sweet!



I never tried that. I went with a surround setup because three 1080p monitors are less expensive (~$450) than a single 2560x1600 monitor (~$1200) and offers 50% more pixels. 

I can manage the bessels, but I hate the 48:9 aspect ratio.


----------



## blibba (Aug 24, 2012)

chinmi said:


> 925/1375 ?? wow nice one... so this is gonna be like 2x 7970 then.... (not like the 6990 which is 2x 6950)...
> 
> if the 7990 is cheaper then 2x 7970, then it's time to upgrade my 6990
> 1080p + 7990 ftw



Why on earth would you buy anything more than a GTX670 for 1080p?


----------



## HossHuge (Aug 24, 2012)

Lionheart said:


> Whats Devil 13 mean??



Some business people had a meeting and thought it sounded cool?

How would you crossfire with it?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 24, 2012)

HossHuge said:


> Some business people had a meeting and thought it sounded cool?
> 
> How would you crossfire with it?



ya this card reminds me of several trislot cards in past- always have issue with a dual crossfire or SLI setup especially if you want other PCI e boards such as , sound, SSD/RAID/SCSI/SAS/, NIC, capture, USB,


----------



## INSTG8R (Aug 24, 2012)

HossHuge said:


> Some business people had a meeting and thought it sounded cool?
> 
> How would you crossfire with it?



LOL it comes with it's own "jack" to hold it up I dunno that a motherboard could handle TWO of them...


----------



## okidna (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## Fluffmeister (Aug 24, 2012)

This puppy is gonna suck power like it is going out of fashion.


----------



## Initialised (Aug 24, 2012)

*Want*


----------



## LaDigital (Aug 24, 2012)

mtosev said:


> price? i'm betting its over 600euros



Pfffff for sure more then 600€, it will be more like 1,000€ to 1,200€


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 24, 2012)

Cristian_25H said:


> ...breaking out the limitation of extremely gaming performance.


----------



## mtosev (Aug 24, 2012)

LaDigital said:


> Pfffff for sure more then 600€, it will be more like 1,000€ to 1,200€


the gtx 690 costs 969eur in the EU.I don't expect that the HD 7990 will cost more than that


----------



## Hayder_Master (Aug 24, 2012)

they should release it with 1ghz core to beat GTX690, with this GTX690 still own the crown


----------



## Prima.Vera (Aug 24, 2012)

Only 3 slots? Pfff....5 slots one or I wont buying!!!!


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 24, 2012)

Hayder_Master said:


> they should release it with 1ghz core to beat GTX690, with this GTX690 still own the crown


Should be... but has it been benched?


----------



## radrok (Aug 24, 2012)

Finally, now all I need to see is a waterblock for it.


----------



## lastcalaveras (Aug 24, 2012)

knowing powercolor they'll come out with a watercooled version


----------



## TotalChaos (Aug 24, 2012)

hardcore_gamer said:


> I can manage the bessels, but I hate the 48:9 aspect ratio.



Have you tried the 3 monitors in Portrait mode instead of Landscape? It will give you a much better aspect ratio something similar to 4:3


----------



## Recus (Aug 24, 2012)

How do you defend AMD's ego this time?

And 850W power supply.


----------



## DRDNA (Aug 24, 2012)

Fluffmeister said:


> This puppy is gonna suck power like it is going out of fashion.



Bet you a dollar that my 4870x2 uses more power easily


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 24, 2012)

Now its all down to scaling. Will the GTX690 or this HD7990 scale better. CF vs SLI.

I dont think AMD is ever going to release a reference HD7990. They are far to late at this point.


----------



## Rahmat Sofyan (Aug 24, 2012)

so, is this the real HD 7990 or "HD 7990" by PowerColor?

and actually there is no real HD 7990 from AMD?

because I found this :



> Press Release
> The world’s first and only dual GPU graphics solution—powered by 2 TAHITI XT GPUs
> 
> Taipei, Taiwan –August 24, 2012 — TUL Corporation, a leading manufacturer of AMD graphic cards, today reveals the 1st and only dual TAHITI XT GPU solution: the PowerColor Devil 13 HD7990. Designed to tackle the demanding HD titles, the Devil 13 HD7990 has default settings at 925MHz engine clocks and 1375MHz memory clocks. Furthermore, it’s equipped with dual BIOS switch button, boosting up the engine frequencies to 1GHz, breaking out the limitation of extremely gaming performance.
> ...



said the "only"???

and btw some pic of it :


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 24, 2012)

Ahh so it's tripple slot because it has the tallest caps I've seen since busting open an old windows millennium edition based pc ha ha


----------



## PopcornMachine (Aug 24, 2012)

_It is *the Beast*!_


----------



## N3M3515 (Aug 24, 2012)

It's funny how the makers are dumb enough to put one of the "devil13" markings on a place that once the card is installed you'll never be able to see.


----------



## OneCool (Aug 24, 2012)

HOLLY SHIT!!!  


Duke Power would love for me to buy that


----------



## damric (Aug 25, 2012)

holy epeen enchancer!!!

I bet it's faster than 690, but uses more power under load and possibly louder/hotter.

One thing I'm curious about is if/how the zero core thing will work on this beast.


----------



## radrok (Aug 25, 2012)

It will probably work, it's just a crossfire between two GPUs on the same PCB.


----------



## INSTG8R (Aug 25, 2012)

pantherx12 said:


> Ahh so it's tripple slot because it has the tallest caps I've seen since busting open an old windows millennium edition based pc ha ha



Some Pretty tall chokes there too "Everythings taller when it's Devil 13!"


----------



## Nihilus (Aug 25, 2012)

Seriously, this is just dumb though.  There will be about 20 people that buy it and a guarantee it will cost over $1000.  

     I can't believe no won is releasing a 7870x2.  Now that they are down to $250 each, A 7870x2 would sell like crazy if under $550.  At that price it would destroy a GTX680 and even give the GTX690 a run for it's money.  ITX boards will continue to take over and that,
 of course, means only one graphics slot.  

    The 6870x2 was late to the party, but it had near perfect scaling when released and offered a great amount a value for the dollar.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 25, 2012)

High end cards always have high price. Its like owning a Lamborgini or Ferrari


----------



## Fluffmeister (Aug 25, 2012)

Pretty much ^ but lets be honest here, the GTX 690 is a wonderfully elegant and beautifully engineered dual GPU card that offers both excellent performance whilst also running cool, quiet and not consuming silly amounts of power in the process.

This may well end up faster overall by a couple of percent, but it will do it at the expense of everything else the 690 shines at.

It's a triple slot brick for starters.


----------



## cedrac18 (Aug 25, 2012)

A 2 X 7850 only requiring 2x 6 Pins would be awesome to.


----------



## Akrian (Aug 25, 2012)

Lol that "professional" holder stick made me laugh.
Hehe, well can't wait for Wizz's review.


----------



## MicroUnC (Aug 25, 2012)

mtosev said:


> price? i'm betting its over 600euros



According to http://www.overclockers.ru/hardnews...no_predstavila_videokartu_Radeon_HD_7990.html the card will be limited to 500, and will cost $1100.


----------



## Super XP (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi Sexy, your. Colour scheme goes very well with my Red Dragon Moddes Gaming Case.

This is not your ordinary HD 7999, so it should be faster, run cooler and suck back less power than a normal HD 7999. IMO.


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 26, 2012)

Super XP said:


> Hi Sexy, your. Colour scheme goes very well with my Red Dragon Moddes Gaming Case.
> 
> This is not your ordinary HD 7999, so it should be faster, run cooler and suck back less power than a normal HD 7999. IMO.



There is not a reference 7990 so I am afraid you are wrong sah!

Also typically cards like this would draw power than the reference design ( if one existed) to to higher clock speeds and focus on overclockability ( not a word!) : ]

For example look at ghz edition AMD 7970s vs original reference design, power draw is a LOT higher. ( to guarantee stability)


----------



## Super XP (Aug 26, 2012)

Oh, so no reference this time? Wow, this means Sapphire, ASUS, to name a few can do what they want. Hopefully they release one that blows anything out of the water by as much as 100% or more. To hell with sucking power like there was no tomorrow, give me the juice


----------



## Prima.Vera (Aug 26, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> High end cards always have high price. Its like owning a Lamborgini or Ferrari



But you don't change your Lamborghini every year, or every 2 years, right?


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 26, 2012)

You know, I don't think AMD really cares what happens with it considering a very small percentage of users buy the highest end hardware. It's not where the market is at.


----------



## radrok (Aug 26, 2012)

Prima.Vera said:


> But you don't change your Lamborghini every year, or every 2 years, right?



I beg to differ about the Lamborghini yearly swap.


----------



## m1dg3t (Aug 26, 2012)

Does anyone even buy Powercolor branded cards?


----------



## TheGuruStud (Aug 26, 2012)

pantherx12 said:


> There is not a reference 7990 so I am afraid you are wrong sah!
> 
> Also typically cards like this would draw power than the reference design ( if one existed) to to higher clock speeds and focus on overclockability ( not a word!) : ]
> 
> For example look at ghz edition AMD 7970s vs original reference design, power draw is a LOT higher. ( to guarantee stability)



B/c they're using up old stock. The reference 7990 will be using refresh chips with lower voltage. This 7990 will be using cherry picked ones, I'm sure. I assume they're still planning for refresh cards with higher clocks and lower power.

AMD is known to overvolt everything to stupid highs. You can drop the voltage a lot if you were only going to run it at 925 mhz.


----------



## Zubasa (Aug 26, 2012)

m1dg3t said:


> Does anyone even buy Powercolor branded cards?


Yes. In fact I have one


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 26, 2012)

m1dg3t said:


> Does anyone even buy Powercolor branded cards?



I had bought a PowerColor 4850 a number of years ago. Ran well but didn't overclock well.


----------

